# Hawke's New Vantage 30 WA IR .223/.308 Marksman Riflescope



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Hawke's New Vantage 30 WA IR .223/.308 Marksman Riflescope*

The Newest Vantage Wide-Angle Scope in 3-9x42 Adds a New Compact Option in Affordable Accuracy For AR Platform Rifles

Hawke® Optics is a leader at producing quality sporting optics that perform in the field at a stellar value for the consumer. For 2020, Hawke adds to the popular Vantage 30 WA series of riflescopes that have a strong reputation for clarity, eye relief and field of view at a budget-friendly price.

The Hawke Vantage 30 WA 3-9x42 IR scope comes with a precision reticle designed for the popular 223/308 calibers. This compact scope is perfect for your AR-15, AR-10 or any rifle chambered for .223, or .308, with a special reticle calibrated and optimized for these calibers. The illuminated crosshairs are set from 100 yards to 600 yards, making the popular scope a true threat for longer range shooting too. The 3-9 power magnification provides great versatility and the 42mm objective lens maximizes light transmission and clarity. Hawke Optics proved that lowered prices don't have to mean lowered quality and accuracy with the popular Vantage 30 WA scopes.

Built on a compact, 30mm mono-tube mainframe design, the Vantage 30 WA 3-9x42 IR has fixed parallax at 100 yards, making it a great fit for the highly versatile lineup. It comes loaded with 11-layer fully-multicoated optics that provide an amazing level of clarity and image quality at any price range. The scope has a glass-etched reticle with selectable red/green illumination and a five-position adjustable rheostat on the saddle. ¼-MOA fingertip-adjustable exposed and locking turrets give you quick and easy adjustment to get on target fast and stay there. Fast-focus adjustment on the eyebell and plenty of eye-relief make target acquisition easy and reliable. Full nitrogen purging means this scope is water-, shock- and fog-proof, just as you should expect from a quality riflescope, regardless of price.

Like every Hawke Optics product, the Vantage 30 WA 3-9x42 IR scope carries Hawke's No-Fault Lifetime Warranty. No questions asked - it's covered.

We've got MANY other deals going on so please just give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss the Optic, Camera or Tripod you're looking for and we will hook you up.

*Check out our most recent Sale Flyer for some great deals*

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

